# When did your preemie stay awake more than sleep?



## MissMandieMitz

Right, so Maxson is a month and a half now and he is still sleeping all day and all night. He is awake every now and then but it's not often and not for very long. 

I know tons of women would rather their babies sleep all the time but I so desperately want him to be awake during the day! I want to take him to the park, to get his pictures professionally done, etc....but since he sleeps 90% of the time theres really no point to it right now cause he'd just sleep the whole time!

:hissy:


----------



## embojet

Molly has only very recently started being awake for periods of up to 4-5 hours, but I would say she still spends more time asleep. I know how you feel, I want her to be awake more!


----------



## keldac

I'm so glad you asked this. Mikayla is 13 weeks old and sleeps all the time too. She is awake for 4-5 hours in a 24 hour period only.


----------



## DonnaBallona

keldac said:


> I'm so glad you asked this. Mikayla is 13 weeks old and sleeps all the time too. She is awake for 4-5 hours in a 24 hour period only.

exactly the same here!!! :dohh:


----------



## snowgirl

I seem to remember they were about 8 weeks old when they started to stay awake more.


----------



## Mamafy

4-5 months old as far as I remember


----------



## Sweetpea7830

Around my baby's due date he really changed and started being awake more...we still did photos when he came home though. he is asleep in most of them but I love them because he is such a sweet little wrinkly baby and you can tell the difference between those and the ones we had done 2 months later...go ahead and do them, you will love having those memories asleep or no! :) or you can do ones at your own place - get a solid ironed sheet or solid blanket and cover over the area that baby is comfortable in, and then place baby and take your own photos - you can take a variety that way that you will love.


----------



## Dona

Archie is awake from 8am until 12 noon then sleeps the rest of the day. xx


----------



## pennysbored

Betty started being awake more around three months.


----------

